# New fishing quota



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Just seen the news about the new fish quota's, 'catch more fish but do it in less days at sea', is what it sounds like. Just wondered what our fishing members think to it?


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Anything about boats under 10 metres?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Scots are angry: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...hing-industry-after-euro-deal-86908-23644385/

The Irish are pleased: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...reases-in-fishing-quotas-hailed-16092428.html

The Guardian is undecided: http://www.guardian.co.uk/environme...dustry-lands-controversial-deal?newsfeed=true


----------

